# First Post



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know where i can buy a pair of no gi shorts? the "vitor belfort" ones....Cant find them anywhere on net


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and id try places like fightshop.com etc or even try westfight company they may be able to help more than i can


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks "headhunter".

I tried fightshop but no joy, i order a lot on fight superstore aswell there really good but they dont sell them either!

I seen the shorts on a site from brazil but they where out of stock but i dont really trust ordering somewhere i havnt heard of before.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

have you tried Black eagle www.black-eagle.co.uk oh and welcome to the forum


----------

